# Neuse Sport Shop Kinston, NC !!!!AVOID!!!!



## Jack_Bauer (Feb 12, 2011)

I would like to advise anyone who is unfamiliar with and has not had any experience with the Neuse Sport Shop in Kinston, NC to AVOID them at all coast. I've had several negative experiences with them over the years and one ongoing. They have given me the most trouble with transferring firearms from out of state, giving me grief about not buying what ever firearm it was from them when it would coast me several hundred dollars more and even if they couldn't get it for me. Also, while taking weeks to log the firearm in their books so I could pick it up, whether it be slow incompetence or a issue with me not purchasing the firearm from them. Either way it's a bad experience all the way around. My advise go to another gun shop, you have been warned!!!!


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Jack_Bauer said:


> I've had several negative experiences with them over the years and one ongoing. !


I have to wonder why you've kept going back. One bad experience would be enough for me to head somewhere else.


----------

